# Atlas Jack Plate Fuse -Salt Marsh Heron



## erny (Aug 13, 2019)

Jack plate is stuck in up position. I'm unable to locate the fuse. Is this some sort of in-line fuse? I'm not seeing anything that resembles a fuse. Any help as to the location and what it looks like?
Thanks


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Where is the fuse block? Tiller or remote steering?


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

Swap relays. They are square looking. Hope this helps


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

Check the fuse block first. The Atlas will usually blow a fuse if you ride the switch heavily. If it isn’t equipped as such you will want to order an 80 amp relay.

https://www.amazon.com/T-H-Marine-8...ywords=th+marine+80+amp&qid=1584234938&sr=8-1


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

When mine did that it was the pump that went out. Did you try to skip the relay to see if it is the fuse?


----------



## erny (Aug 13, 2019)

captjsanchez said:


> Swap relays. They are square looking. Hope this helps





Marker10 said:


> Where is the fuse block? Tiller or remote steering?


Remote steering. The fuse box is in the console but no fuse in the box for the Jack Plate. Would it be in-line somewhere? Post mentions square looking relay?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

It is stuck in the up position. Does it make noise in any direction? Still try to go up when up is selected? If it does then I doubt it is the fuse. It could be a relay or the switch. Voltage reversal system done with relays.


----------



## erny (Aug 13, 2019)

Makes no noise. Problem is I can't locate a fuse. Is it an in-line fuse? What would it look like?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

erny said:


> Makes no noise. Problem is I can't locate a fuse. Is it an in-line fuse? What would it look like?


did you take the wire around and see if the pump on it works? Im tellingly ya, exact same thing that happened to mine.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

erny said:


> Jack plate is stuck in up position. I'm unable to locate the fuse. Is this some sort of in-line fuse? I'm not seeing anything that resembles a fuse. Any help as to the location and what it looks like?
> Thanks


If the pump runs to go up, but not down, then you have a control problem, and NOT a power problem.

Follow the cable from your jack plate OR your control buttons into the hull until you find the relay harness. The old style has individual plug in relays, and the new style has the relay assembly potted into one part. On either style there is a power wire with an inline fuse holder or breaker that runs to your battery, battery switch, power terminal lug, or power panel.

The first pic shows the old style with an inline breaker, and spade lugs for the control wire connections.

The second pic is the new style with an inline fuse holder, and crimp style butt splice connectors for the control wiring.

So if your pump runs when you push the up button then your fuse/breaker is ok.
And if nothing happens when you push the down button, then either your down switch or down relay isn't working.

Like someone said above you can swap the relays (black cubes in top pic) to determine if the down relay is good by using the up button to test it. Easy to do without disconnecting any wires.

If both relays work pushing the up button, then your down button isn't working.

Depending on your setup that's not too hard to replace yourself. But if you're not capable of cutting cable ties, fishing wires through little holes, crimping butt splice connectors, and heat shrinking them while standing on your head, then you might want to hire a professional.


----------



## erny (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks. The picture helps. I'll grab my test light and roll up my sleeves and see whats up.


----------



## erny (Aug 13, 2019)

Found the fuse. That was the problem. It's located on the ceiling of the deck behind the port aft storage. I was expecting it to be in the console. Back in business!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Now find out why it blew the fuse. Check the slide bolts and make sure they aren’t binding up causing the motor to strain and draw enough to blow it.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Is it even the correct size?


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Now find out why it blew the fuse. Check the slide bolts and make sure they aren’t binding up causing the motor to strain and draw enough to blow it.


Critical - washers should be hand spinnable at all heights. Check monthly.


----------

